# Ichthyology



## UB15 (Dec 11, 2014)

Been reading this site and many others for last few months. I have a 46 gallon Corner with Happy Cichlids: Parrott, Texan and Tiger Oscar.....My general question is more a comment. I visit several LFS in my area for advise, fish,supply's etc..They all seem to bad mouth their competitor's which is understandable. Even more they seem to really bad mouth Forums such as this one. A lot of advice I see here seems appropriate. So my question: Without studying Ichthyology at a major University can anyone recommend a site or reference material I can use to further this interesting hobby? I am not looking to expand to a huge investment but I would like to be reasonably assured the care and upkeep of my lil buddies will help them. I have already learned a lot by trial and error! Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I work at a LFS and have experienced the bad-mouthing and gossip that you're talking about, and from time to time they warn against forums, though usually because of the few rude users who seem to criticize everyone who does anything differently from them.

My favorite resource for researching cichlids is the species profile section of this site. It has helped me identify some of the obscure fish our customers bring in, and has taught me the needs of the fish I keep at home.

I would agree: the advice you will get here is often better than what you receive at a store, because most store employees do not have experience keeping a lot of the species they sell, while someone on the forum probably does.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I tried the book route when I started and found just as much mis-information even from really well respected authors. So after reading everything I could find I chose CF for my source. Books by people who know cichlids like Ad Konings tend to be about the wild fish and not so much aquarium practices IME.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

This site has some great articles for you to read in the library, beyond just the forum. If you haven't read the one about Oscars yet, I highly recommend you do. There is no replacing experience though, yours, or others who have been in the hobby for a long time. The problem is that some LFS operators are more interested in selling you something, than giving good advice. One example of such a thing would be the fish you've got in a 46 gallon corner tank. Did they advise you that it wouldn't suffice to keep the fish you've got long-term, before selling them to you? If not, I wouldn't listen to them again. I like Cichlidae.com as well as a good resource, though most of their good stuff is behind a pay wall that I refuse to pay for.


----------



## UB15 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I have checked out other sites. As to advice on fish in my tank: no they didn't. If I set up another tank for these guys it will be a lot bigger and longer.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

A 4ft 90 gallon would be the minimum for the three fish you've got now, though I'd go bigger like a 6ft tank if you have the money and space.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Most forums are ****, and stuck in decades old myth spreading. This forum, and a few others are active enough, and have enough experienced members to keep a lot of the mis-information away.


----------

